# Anyone under 22 and insured on r33 gstst



## Nick Xoticar (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi guys as above friend of mine is looking to buy one but cant seem to get insure one anywhere  

if you have any contact please let me know 

many thanks 
Nick


----------

